# simple way to install free bsd?



## Grobar87 (Mar 4, 2010)

can anyone help me with installation...i'm new to unix...and don't know much about partitons.:S Installation for stupid people???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2010)

You really think we could do it better than the Handbook?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 4, 2010)

One or two sites even have screenshots of the install (one
way at least). (freebsdwiki.net comes to mind).  Wish I
could remember the other one.  And you might want to see
the Release Notes for v8 online first.


----------



## MG (Mar 4, 2010)

From the install menu, choose "standard installation"
First fdisk session: press A to use the entire disk for a FreeBSD slice.
Install standard MBR for direct boot or the FreeBSD bootmanager if you want a menu to boot from different partitions.
Second fdisk session: press A to use the default filesystem layout.


----------



## lme@ (Mar 5, 2010)

You probably want to try it first in a virtual environment like VirtualBox or VMWare.


----------



## Erratus (Mar 5, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> You probably want to try it first in a virtual environment like VirtualBox or VMWare.


Hi lme,
I consider installing in a virtual environment as an advanced technique, which is imho not suitable for bleeding newbees as it has its own traps.

PC-BSD is a good choice for first steps towards FreeBSD as it allows an easy going installation which results in a well configued system that newsbees otherwise could hardly achieve.


----------



## Erratus (Mar 5, 2010)

Grobar87 said:
			
		

> can anyone help me with installation...i'm new to unix...and don't know much about partitons.:S Installation for stupid people???


Learn about the difference of partitions vs. slices. More precise questions always welcome. 
FreeBSD has a great documentation which can be seen here http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-steps.html


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 5, 2010)

thx to all...i will try freebsd in virtual box,i use ubuntu right now but i think bsd is the best.i just love unix!


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Check out the Install Guide at http://www.a1poweruser.com


----------

